# De-gassing SP



## Charlietuna (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello,

My SG was down to .996 yesterday so I racked. I ended up getting some yuk off the bottom so I let it set about 30 hrs & racked again. Temp around 76F., very little head space.

I started de-gassing by using my drill mounted stirrer & hit it about 4 or 5 times for approximately 5-10 sec then watched the bubbles come up. It started to slow(less bubbles), so I put the drill away & pulled out the Rival Seal-a-meal. I have an adaptor that has worked great so far. This time I vac'ed until is stopped & then I'd start again. I would have to pause it in the middle as the bubbles got too close to the vac line. 

It always pulled lots of bubbles out. & kept pulling bubbles & kept pulling bubbles. 15 minutes later it was pulling the same amount of bubbles every time I hit the go button. 

So, what's going on? Do I keep going? I've moved it to my basement, temp is ~68F, so if I need to vac more, I'd need to get it back upstairs for a day where it's warmer. I did go ahead with the sulfite, sorbate & sparkoloid.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 4, 2011)

Sometimes your pee can be very fizzy. Keep pulling those bubbles out as long as it'll give 'em. 

I've found that if you're really pulling a strong vacuum (25" or more) you'll start to get larger bubbles rising. I only vac degas to remove the small bubbles.


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, I'll hook up the vac tonight when I get back home. I'm not sure how much vacuum the seal-o-meal pulls, but I do think it was the larger bubbles.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been setting here degassing for an hour. I press go, it runs for about 13 sec. Pulls a bunch of bubbles up. (about 1/2 inch of foam n the neck) the. Shuts off & I hit it again. 

I've probably hit the go button on the seal a meal 100 plus times. 

Any advice?? Thanks. Brian.


----------



## Arne (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, iffn it was me, I would put the airlock back on it and shove it to the back of my work bench for a month or so. Then sneak a big shot out of it with my wine theif. Do not remember if you did it or not, but give it a dose of sparkaloid and let er sit for a couple mor e days or a week. Bet it will clear and you can sneak another taste or two. Make sure it is stabalized, add a little sugar and bottle. Arne. Make sure you sweeten your tastes a little.Will make you enjoy em a lot more. This is just what i would do. Take it for what it is worth. Arne


----------

